# New Tank



## MYGOBYRULES (Dec 31, 2005)

If you read the introductions you saw I am getting a 30 gal. tank. I am picking it up tommorow. Got a complete set up for almost nothing. We want this tank to focus mainly on plants and when those are going well add a few small fish that will be compatible with the plant set up. My question is about substrate. Flourite or Eco-Complete? I have flourite In one of my tanks and the plants do great, but we like the all black look of the eco-complete and was wondering if anyone uses it or can compare the two.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

We use eco complete and love it. Looks and works great :-D


----------

